# Van Halen



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Who do ya think inspired this song?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesomely offensive! Thank you.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yep I missed something:laughhard:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Classic tune. No idea on the inspiration.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Jesus?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Aqua, why not post all the links in same thread?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Aqua, why not post all the links in same thread?


Plus 27 million.


----------



## Shourn (Oct 1, 2014)

I always sing, running from the devil ﻿


----------

